# XAMPP Server :: Kleines Prob.



## NoVeK (13. März 2005)

Ich habe schon seit einiger Zeit Apachfriends XAMPP am laufen und nun ein kleines Problem.

Ich selber kann über meinem Computer auf localhost zugreifen und mir wird auch alles angezeigt. Doch versucht ein anderer über Netzwerk oder Internet auf die Seite zu connecten, bekommt er schon den Inhalt aber CSS und die Bilder werden nicht eingefügt!

Das kann man sich so vorstellen das man vor einer Seite mit normalgroßen Schriften, ohne Bildern und einem weißem Hintergrund sitzt.

Was muss ich machen damit der Server auch externe Connections erlaubt die Seiten vollständig zu sehen?


----------



## ellion (13. März 2005)

ich denke eher, dass es sich hier um ein anderes problem handelt, das ich auch hatte.


hast du windows xp aber noch kein service pack 2? wenn dem so ist, dann installier das, es behebt einen fehler im tcp/ip protokoll


----------



## NoVeK (14. März 2005)

Das wars nicht, mein System ist mit einem WindowsXP + SP2 ausgestattet! Sowie alle Updates und Fixes für Windows. Daran kanns jedenfalls nicht liegen, denn der ehemalige phptriad Server hatte auch für Inet oder netzwerk Besucher wunderbar geklappt.

Ich schätz mal das ich irgendwas umschreiben muss am Apache von Xammp, weiß aber nicht was...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. März 2005)

Wie bindest du denn CSS und Bilder in deine Seiten ein?


----------



## ellion (14. März 2005)

poste mal den normalen quellcode, so wie du ihn siehst und dann nochmal den quellcode, den ein außenstehender bekommt


----------



## NoVeK (14. März 2005)

Mein Gott, meint ihr ich bin blöd? Egal was ich einsetze, immer wieder bindet er die CSS und Bilder nicht ein. Sei es ob ich Mambo benutze oder typo3 oder iware... oder es sogar selber mache.

Lokal kann ich über localhost alles sehen doch ich würde meinen freunden gern zeigen wie weit ich bin und sie sollen auch schon an der seite mitarbeiten können.

Das Problem tritt nur auf wenn ein Freund versucht auf mich zu connecten, sei es übers Internet oder dem Netzwerk.


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. März 2005)

NoVeK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Gott, meint ihr ich bin blöd?


Wir sind so nett, ja. Nein, mal im Ernst - kann hier ja keiner Deinen Wissensstand in der Glaskugel sehen, hat mal wieder Störung. Nach einiger Zeit tendiert jeder dazu Poster zu unterschätzen, das ist nur natürlich 

Bist Du sicher, das es sich um ein Serverproblem handelt? Werden CSS und Bilder bei JEDEM externen User nicht geladen oder hast Du das nur über den einen Freund getestet?
Hast Du versucht die CSS-Dateien per Hand im Browser (bei Deinem Freund) aufzurufen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die Dateien nicht geladen werden und könnte mir das nur über eine total verkorkste httpd.conf erklären :suspekt:

Aber wir haben zu wenig Input Deinerseits um eine aussagekräftige und treffende Antwort zu verfassen. Wäre besser, wenn man sich das mal selbst anschauen könnte, bzw. den Inhalt der httpd.conf zu sehen (kannst die Datei gerne als Anhang in diesen Thread posten - wir schauen 'nei).


----------



## NoVeK (14. März 2005)

Sorry, da hast du sicherlich recht. Ich finde es sollte mal eine Seite geben wo ein User sein Wissenstand eintragen kann. So das man die Leute besser einschätzen kann. 

Wie gesagt das Problem habe ich seit ich mit XAMMP arbeite, PHPTRIAD hatte prima geklappt. Aufgefallen ist mir das Problem als ich im Netzwerk meine Seite präsentieren wollte und später dann als ich einige Kumpels über Internet connecten lassen wollte.

An der Firewall oder Vierenscanner liegt es schonmal nicht, denn sogar als ich diese deacktivert hatte war der Fehler noch da. Auch gabs keine Fehler bezüglich Apache in den Firewall Logfiles.

Naja hier mein httpd.conf


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. März 2005)

Hmm, die httpd.conf scheint ok zu sein. Ich würde gerne mal selbst mal die Seiten auf Deinem Server anschauen, ob das auch bei mir ohne alles dargestellt wird.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. März 2005)

NoVeK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sorry, da hast du sicherlich recht. Ich finde es sollte mal eine Seite geben wo ein User sein Wissenstand eintragen kann. So das man die Leute besser einschätzen kann.



Auch wenn das jetzt ein wenig   wird will ich dazu mal was sagen.
Das Problem dabei ist, dass sich dabei viele ueberschaetzen, oder schlimmer, einfach uebertreiben, bzw. luegen wuerden. Damit ich keinem geholfen.
Ich denke am besten kann man den Wissensstand eines Users anhand seiner Postings einschaetzen. Wenn das Posting entsprechend detailliert gestellt ist, mit einer ordentlichen Beschreibung des Vorhabens, moeglichst vollstaendiger Fehlerbeschreibung und vielleicht Source-Codes/Config-Files oder aehnlichem (je nachdem worum es denn geht).


----------



## NoVeK (16. März 2005)

Da gebe ich dir recht, mir kam auch der Gedanke das man auf so einer Seite einfach Lügen könnte. Dann kam ich auf die Idee das man vieleicht auf so einer Seite User bewertet und der Admin und WebWorkers dort die Leistungsdaten auf den durchschnitt der Leistungen der Bewertungen anpassen.

Natürlich wäre das dann aber ein Projekt das mehrere Seiten unterstützen müssten und was schwer auf missbrauch überwacht werden müsste. Na dann weg vom Offtopic, hin zum Realtopic:

Ich werde nachher mal natürlich gezippt eich ein Beispiel von der CMS M,ambo zeigen, somit. Dafür warte ich aber noch bis einige mal ihre Meassenger acktivieren.


----------



## Azi (16. April 2005)

Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber gibst du auf den anderen Computern im Netzwerk auch http://localhost/ ein? Das klappt nämlich nur auf dem eigenen Computer. Gib statt localhost einfach deine IP ein. Ansonsten hab ich keine Ahnung, ich selbst verwende XAMPP schon sehr lange und ohne Probleme.


----------



## ellion (16. April 2005)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber gibst du auf den anderen Computern im Netzwerk auch http://localhost/ ein? Das klappt nämlich nur auf dem eigenen Computer. Gib statt localhost einfach deine IP ein. Ansonsten hab ich keine Ahnung, ich selbst verwende XAMPP schon sehr lange und ohne Probleme.



dann würde bei dem freund nicht nur ein teil seiner seite sondern gar nichts kommen    

der thread ist ja mittlerwile schon älter, schau doch mal ob's mittlerweile nich ne neue xampp version gibt oder bau dir deinen apache selber zusammen, das ist nicht sonderlich schwer



kannst du nicht mal alles relevante posten? den quellcode der beim client ankommt, den serverseitigen quellcode + css und nen screenshot, wie das denn aussieht .... ja, is arbeit


----------



## Dark-Listener (24. April 2005)

*edit: problem gelöst*

hi

ich hab das selbe problem, oder zumindest ein ähnliches. aber bei mir kann ein (kleiner) teil der user auf den server zugreiffen. habe service-pack 2 und keine firewall angeschalten, daran kanns shon mal nicht liegen.

die seite: server

ich hab nicht sehr viel erfahrung mit apache, und das ganze ist nur eine vorübergehende lösung. möglicherweise hats was mit dem verzeichniss zu tun, sprich document root bei apache und base href bei html. ich poste einfach mal den code von der index.php und hänge die http.conf an.


```
<html>
    <head>
        // meta... bla
        <link href="files/index.css" type=text/css rel=stylesheet>
        <base href="">
    </head>
        <div class="frameset">
            <frameset cols="*,75,700,75,*" frameborder="no" border="0" framespacing="0">
                <frame name="empty1" src="layout.php?position=empty" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
                <frameset rows="*,50,500,100,*" frameborder="no" border="0" framespacing="0">
                    <frame name="empty2" src="layout.php?position=empty" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
                    <frame name="topleft" src="layout.php?position=topleft" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
                    <frame name="left" src="layout.php?position=left" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
                    <frame name="bottomleft" src="layout.php?position=bottomleft" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
                    <frame name="empty3" src="layout.php?position=empty" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
                    </frameset>
                <frameset rows="*,50,500,100,*" frameborder="no" border="0" framespacing="0">
                    <frame name="empty4" src="layout.php?position=empty" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
                    <frame name="top" src="layout.php?position=top" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
                    <frameset cols="150,550" frameborder="no" border="0" framespacing="0">
                        <frame name="navigation" src="navigation.php" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
                        <frame name="main" src="newslist.php" marginwidth="5" marginheight="5" scrolling="auto" frameborder="no" noresize>
                    </frameset>
                    <frame name="bottom" src="layout.php?position=bottom" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
                    <frame name="empty5" src="layout.php?position=empty" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
                </frameset>
                <frameset rows="*,50,500,100,*" frameborder="no" border="0" framespacing="0">
                    <frame name="empty6" src="layout.php?position=empty" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
                    <frame name="topright" src="layout.php?position=topright" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
                    <frame name="right" src="layout.php?position=right" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
                    <frame name="bottomright" src="layout.php?position=bottomright" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
                    <frame name="empty7" src="layout.php?position=empty" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
                </frameset>
                <frame name="empty8" src="layout.php?position=empty" scrolling="no" noresize>
            </frameset>
        </div>
    <noframes>
    <body>
    </body>
    </noframes>
</html>
```

thx für baldige hilfe!

edit: habe mal meine httpd.conf überarbeitet und nochmal hochgeladen. das problem besteht aber weiterhin . Jedenfalls kann man mittlerweile ohne probleme auf den Index zugreiffen: http://m00hski.zapto.org/projects/ An PHP kanns eigentlich nicht liegen, denn das hier: http://m00hski.zapto.org/playing/winamp.php scheint bei allen zu funktionieren. 

Etwas anderes was mich nervt, wenn ich nur http://m00hski.zapto.org/ im Browser eingebe, dann wird automatisch nach http://m00hski.zapto.org/xampp/splash.php weitergeleitet, hab auch die httpd.conf durchsucht, aber nix dergleichen gefunden. Als Document Root hab ich DocumentRoot "c:/Apache/xampp/htdocs/net", was je eigentlich funktioniert, da man ja auf den server zugreiffen kann. Aber das nur am Rande...

greets

*edit: problem gelöst*
ich hatte ein durcheinander mit dem vhost documentary root, irgendwie... naja jetzt gehts auf jeden fall (nach neuinstallation und konfiguration), musste nur noch die base href anpassen.

thx trotzdem für die hilfe


----------

